# Finally Got Rid Of Convicts.......Now The Aquarium (Stock)



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok It's a 20 gal
Just got rid of convicts
Now it houses a Female Jack Dempsey about 3.5 inches long

What else could I add besides convicts
I thought about a male :-?


----------



## KokeBlak (Feb 1, 2008)

JD will quickly outgrow the 20 gal....no more fish in the tank will fit......


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I think you should go for a lovely pair of zebra cichlids :dancing:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> I think you should go for a lovely pair of zebra cichlids


The OP just got rid of theirs. Also they stated what else can I have in there besides Convicts. I agree though a JD can live in a 20 gal L short term not long term. Firemouths will work in a 20 gal L. Or you could go with Rams or Apisto's.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree, SA dwarfs are gonna be a good way to go here. I'd go with dwarf acaras though cause I'm not a big fan of rams or apistos.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I like the Blue Rams, their colors are awesome. FM are nice too.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

What are the measurements of the 20 gallon tank? IMO, it will be better if it is a 20 gallon long.

But I must agree with everyone else. You are going to need another tank for a JD. If you are set on making the 20 gallon work, I agree with lil mama. A pair of rams would work great in a tank like that. Like I said above though it is best if it is a 20 long.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why did you get rid of the cons?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm guessing because they are common and you end up with a Bagillion, yes a BAGILLION fry.

Am I close?

This is why I got rid of mine. When I have more tanks and larger fish I will have them again and use them as feeders though. You just gotta love their personalities.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I started out with two cons male and female, and the story goes on from there 175 fry that got to be about 7 months old and they started spawning

And yes it's a 20 long


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Boldstone said:


> Well I started out with two cons male and female, and the story goes on from there 175 fry that got to be about 7 months old and they started spawning
> 
> And yes it's a 20 long


haha thats funny.....actually maybee not as it might happen to me


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

More than likely it will happen to you


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

/\
l
l
l

Very true


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha
Yea I thought it was nice when I first got them
But them the children got bigger and started having more children


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha now my JD is very shy
I'm guessing because it's lonely


----------

